
Any Developer, Any App, Any Platform (Visual Studio and .NET) - benaadams
https://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/mt788617
======
karimdag
I like the new Microsoft. It feels like as if Apple and Microsoft have
reversed their roles.

~~~
kaliya
Agreed.

Microsoft has changed a lot, and for better. I love their Visual Studio Code
editor, man, that's an awesome piece of software!

